# Float Fishing Oregon rivers...



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

Someone mentioned in another thread about not being able to float fish on the Deschutes River.
On My first trip there we were float fishing and a guide warned us about a hefty fine if we were caught!
Obviously my bad for not scrutinizing the fishing regs but I am curious why this law is in place? Is it for every river in Oregon or just the Deschutes?

Thanks for clarifying things for me Oregon boaters...

LR


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

Most major Oregon and coastal rivers allow fishing from a boat. The deschutes is the only one I am aware of that you can't.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

My guess is the law is for the protecting of the huge salmon and steelhead runs that occur in Oregon... Buddy of mine just moved there said they can take your whole outfit, boat, rods ect....?


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

The Deschutes is one of the most popular rivers in Oregon. Tons of boat traffic in certain sections, or during the hatch runs. Probably has something to do with it.


----------



## flygolf65 (Nov 21, 2008)

*fished there often*

I fished that river several times with a guide. It was his contention is that rule is put in place to protect the Warm Springs Reservation. To fish on that side of the river, you have to buy a permit from them, and part of the reservation you cannot fish at all unless you have one of their guides. If you could fish from a boat, then their restrictions would make no difference. There are some nice runs and areas that would fish well only from a boat that never get touched, at least it gives the fish a fighting chance from all us fisher people.

Wayne


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

The Deschutes is the only river I know of that has this law. I just moved out here to Colorado from Oregon a year ago. To be honest I am already keeping my eyes open for a way back to Oregon. For one the land laws in Colorado/Wyoming are stupid. Oregon/Washington are all high water mark so the public can launch, float, fish, camp all on the states greatest resource in a way that one can not here in Colorado. Anyway, that is another story all together.

I can not say why the Deschutes law is in place but one post above is probably correct. The tribal laws are a big deal on the Deschutes. You need a permit to fish on the west bank in many parts of the river however, that is really only the warm springs stretch and when looking at the lower D as a hole the Warm Springs area is a small part. The boat law is the entire river. Personally I am a fan because yes there is a lot of the river that will never see pressure from anglers. But, many fish sit close to the bank and those get hammered and I really have no idea if the fish know to swim to mid river and be free from pressure, if they did you would think they would all be out of reach. The one reason I like the law is because I think it keep the pressure low(well lower then it could be). No offense to anyone but fishing from a boat is easy. If you could fish from a boat you could pick that river apart. Many guys want to fish from the boat and probably choose other rivers then the D because of the law. That could just be a total hunch on my part but I think it could hold some weight. 

The law also makes the river very peaceful for me. When you are floating from spot to spot and are not also fishing you really enjoy the river and the surrounding area or at least I do. I did a float trip in wyoming and fished from the front of the raft and it was fish fish fish fish all day and then bam we were at the take out. I really enjoy the slow pace of stopping to fish and using the boat as transportation only. I have been having a hard time around here because there are not many good options for that due to the land laws. Lame.

And, yes, you not only need a permit to fish the west side but you also need a daily permit just to float. If you are without any of these and get caught you will for sure loose all your gear. The tribe actually has a helicopter that buzzes the river and can catch people fishing the west bank in the more remote areas without a permit. 

The Deschutes is one of the best rivers in the entire country and I think this law really helps keep it that way.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

I would agree on the no boat fishing law...the one time I was up there that river was getting hammered w/ fisherman (including us)
Thanks for your responses!
LR


----------



## herdsire (Feb 17, 2011)

*herdsire*

The Deschutes is a very popular and well used river. A number of years ago, a Substantial effort was made to balance the needs of commercial fishing guides, private fishermen, rafters and the tribes to balance th needs of everyone. Specific schedules were set up for the fishing guides and their power boats as to not conflict with the drift boats and fishing rafts.Fishing regulations were also put in place (no fishing from a boat) to
Ensure enough fish for everyone.
IMO, the system works and most of the users are satisfied.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

From ODFW-

The no fishing from a boat on the Deschutes is one of the oldest regulations on the river, and was established in the 1940’s. It came about when, a group of McKenzie River guides began bringing their drift boats to fish the river. The McKenzie guides were very successful, and the local community resented their success, as the Deschutes was rarely floated at the time. In fact, the Deschutes has relatively short history of float boating, as boats were generally nonexistent until after the World War 2. The regulations has been challenged on many occasions, but the regulation is now enshrined in the local angling community and will likely remain in effect in perpetuity.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Wadeinthewater said:


> From ODFW-
> 
> The no fishing from a boat on the Deschutes is one of the oldest regulations on the river, and was established in the 1940’s. It came about when, a group of McKenzie River guides began bringing their drift boats to fish the river. The McKenzie guides were very successful, and the local community resented their success, as the Deschutes was rarely floated at the time. In fact, the Deschutes has relatively short history of float boating, as boats were generally nonexistent until after the World War 2. The regulations has been challenged on many occasions, but the regulation is now enshrined in the local angling community and will likely remain in effect in perpetuity.


Good.
At least there is so logic behind it.


----------



## scout1 (Jul 27, 2011)

The N Umpqua has sections that are also bank fish only. There is a new license for disabled vets that allows them to fish from an anchored boat in these areas.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

scout1 said:


> There is a new license for disabled vets that allows them to fish from an anchored boat in these areas.


Not new and not just for vets. 

http://www.dfw.state.or.us/resources/hunting/disability/permit_2013.pdf


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I grew up in oregon and the only other rivers that I can think od that you can't float fish are the wood ricer by klamath falls and the applegate by grants pass... not sure the reasoning on these two rivers...


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I was curious so I searched the Oregon Angling Regulations. At least portions of the Alsea, Three Rivers (in the Nestucca system), Applegate, Rogue, North Umpqua, Winchuck, Clackamas, Deschutes, Metolius, Sandy, Middle Fork Willamette, Columbia, Williamson and Kinney Res are closed to angling from a floating device.


----------

